# Soundstream 705 the continuum



## Trishandchris (Apr 6, 2018)

So I recently aquire a soundstream 705 the continuum. Now I have to stress how well maintained and upkept it has been. Plus was recently refurbished by an amazing amp perfectionist. I really don't want to get rid of it but hard times have fallen on us. And i have no choice. Ivery gotten a few offers. But they don't seem resonable for me to really let it go for that. I'd rather keep it. But I've been searching online trying to find a "price" and it's really all over the place. Can anyone here help? Like where a good place to sell it, or a price range of its worth? Thank you!


----------



## lincoln88 (Sep 24, 2016)

A few 405's have sold here for $3-400. They were nice amps for sure, but watts are cheap these days.

It might be a little difficult to jump on here with just a few posts and sell a 20 year old amp, but you never know.

Good luck.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Is it a 705 or a Continuum? AFAIK it's the same amp inside but the 705 was blue and the continuum was chrome. Continuum's seem to bring more money. I sold my 705 that was gone over by Wade Stewart about 2 years ago for $475 on this forum.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stream-reference-705-signed-wade-stewart.html


----------



## Trishandchris (Apr 6, 2018)

It's the chrome continuum.


----------



## gt40doss (May 11, 2018)

I was wondering if you still had the soundstream 705 amp
Max D.
gt40doss @ yahoo. com


----------

